# Tell her how I feel



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like this girl. She's on my mind 24/7. My goal is to tell her that I like her and see if she feels the same way about me. I have a feeling I might get rejected but I can't go on like this anymore. 

This happened 2 weeks ago. She wasn't a stranger as I already met her from a while back we just never really talked before. However the encounter was completely random and unexpected. We talked, touched, hugged for about 2 hours and then it got late and she invited me over to her place. We played some card games and just touched and hugged some more. Then she wanted me to stay for a sleepover.

She wanted me to stay for a sleepover in her bed. As I was lying in her bed with her, I put my arm around her and she didn't mind at all. In fact I think she liked it. 

A little side story, the only sleepovers I've ever had was with my former best friend back in high school. I always had to sleep in an uncomfortable sleeping bag while he gets the comfortable big bed. He never wanted to share it because of it being "gay" although it had plenty of space for two people to sleep on without it seeming gay. I personally didn't care if it seemed gay or not I just wanted to be able to actually sleep and in the sleeping bag I could never comfortably sleep.

So back to the story, her sister wanted me to leave because her dad was coming home soon and he would get mad if there was a guy sleeping over at her house. She didn't agree with her sister and really wanted me to stay and said I could just act like I'm gay and her dad wouldn't mind. Her sister once again wanted me to leave and I decided to go because I was afraid of seeing her dad lol. I had such a great time, when i got home i couldn't sleep because she was constantly on my mind. If I had stayed we probably would of had sex lol.

I've hugged a number of girls, but she was the first girl that I've hugged like 100 times in 1 day and it felt so great. I love affection like that and she loved it too. Also she made me feel really important. Usually I always just listen to girls talk and I don't talk much myself, but when I was with her I did alot of the talking.

She gave me something no one else ever has, making me feel important and giving alot of physical affection.


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

♥ Tell her  ! Definitely. You have every reason to believe she likes you and even if she doesn't, she can't be surprised after spending hours cuddling with you.


----------

